# Big cat



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out www.kmov.com BIG BLUE CAT caught today beat Mo. State Record by 27 lbs. and WORLD RECORD BY 6 LBS.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i was reading about this on the USCA, that's a awesome catch by any means, congrats for them :notworthy:, i know it must be a great feeling to have broke one of our largest fresh water records..


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

why would they kill that BIG pretty fish?????:whistling:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its old, and probably on the verge of death already, and most people would for a world record certification,


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a lot of nuggets right there. I bet that thing tastes awful.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one big ol kitty. Reminds me of a another big kitty a long time ago. Oh well never mind this is a family forum.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice to hear of someone breaking a record! Thanks for sharing that story!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

folks...i was immitating a certain someone else...

but, if it was eating asian carp, i'd say let it live...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

id like to have him hanging in my man cave


----------



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

My dad and a friend of his caught 2 cat one nite back in 1920's before they kept records while they were out giggin frogs,the female weighed 98 lbs. and the male weighed 72 lbs.The female was spawning next to a bluff on the osage river they caught her by the tail no fight at all,the male clamped down on dads arm up to the elbow they had to gig him,the osage river is what the damed up to make Lake of the Ozarks,got pictures will try to post???


----------

